# No Juice



## Simple Dude (Dec 21, 2016)

May be more of a Health question, But thinking other men may have the same problem. Lately while enjoying sex or masturbating I have an orgasm but no discharge, No come. I can feel my self pumping it up but not a drop comes out. My wife thinks its great cause no mess , But this really affects the feeling of a good orgasm. WTH


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Time to see your doctor


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Yup, as BP said, that is more than enough reason to see the Doc. This will happen to me sort of but only after going like many rounds in one day.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

From a medical standpoint you are either not producing it or not discharging it. Since semen is made of multiple components I'd guess its a lack of discharge which means something is preventing that. Possibly retrograde ejaculation which can be linked to various medical problems.


----------



## Simple Dude (Dec 21, 2016)

You Guys are scaring me.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Instead of getting scared, you should be making already an appointment with your urologist.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Simple Dude said:


> You Guys are scaring me.


You don't need to be scared but you need to see the doc. 

This is a condition and almost certain that it is fixable. 

I for get the name. Basically, all your semen and other fluids are going into your bladder. 

Not really dangerous for you, but it is an issue as you are finding out...


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

The term is retrograde ejaculation


----------



## Simple Dude (Dec 21, 2016)

Bananapeel said:


> The term is retrograde ejaculation


Man this sounds just like it. It just kills me to think of what test they would do to a guy when I start reading about this. Sure would of been better to hear I need to drink more water, Or that I have blew-en one to many loads in my life and my # is up.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Simple Dude said:


> Man this sounds just like it. It just kills me to think of what test they would do to a guy when I start reading about this. Sure would of been better to hear I need to drink more water, Or that I have blew-en one to many loads in my life and my # is up.


This is also known as dry orgasm or ejaculation.It is not considered dangerous and in actual fact it is used as a form of contraception in certain cultures.If you have had a lot, and I really mean a lot of sexual experience you can train yourself to do this.Basically your semen is redirected towards the bladder.
You don’t say if you are using any long term drug therapy or if you have ever had prostate issues,both can cause this condition.It is only considered a problem if you want to have children because it can in rare cases cause infertility.
But not impotence.So stop worrying and make that urologist appointment.


----------



## Simple Dude (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey Guys thanks for your suggestions and ideas. Not so funny how the difference in touching is with Medical & recreational fondling is. Wasn't to long ago I had a male Doctor with my balls in his hand and I about passed out. He looked up at me and said whats wrong with you. He asked the nurse to get me a drink of water. I was Pale.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Simple Dude said:


> Bananapeel said:
> 
> 
> > The term is retrograde ejaculation
> ...


Before you get too worried, did you check the ceiling? It happens!


----------

